# mismo / propio / particular



## Domtom

-
Quand j’ai de documents à traduire en français, je suis un peu bloqué à chaque fois que je trouve les mots *propio *ou, aussi, *mismo *. J’ai du mal à traduire ces mots correctement dans leurs contextes, et même si je l’ai, je n’en suis pas sûre.

Est-ce que ce sont bien résolus les exemples suivants ?


_Exemple-1_​ 
Es por ello que estoy haciendo una lista de 20 ejercicios acerca de ello, que yo, yo mismo, debo resolver.

C’est pourquoi je suis en train de faire une liste de 20 exercices à propos de cela, que moi, moi-même, je dois résoudre.


_Exemple-2_​ 
La represión en contra de la desnudez empieza en el propio domicilio.

La répression à l’encontre de la nudité commence dans le propre domicile.


_Exemple-3_​ 
Siguiendo el principio de no confesionalidad que inspira la política moderna, creemos que la moral propia no puede limitar otras visiones morales.

Suivant le principe de laïcité duquel s’inspire la politique moderne, nous pensons qu’une morale particulière ne peut pas limiter d’autres façons de voir la morale.


_Exemple-4_​ 

Creemos que ese periódico fabrica su propia verdad que el lector, aunque se trate de F. D., puede tomar como propia.

Nous pensons que ce journal conçoit sa vérité personnelle, laquelle peut être adoptée par le lecteur, même s'il s'appelle F. D., en tant que morale personnelle.




Merci à l’advance.

PS: pourriez-vous me corriger toutes mes possibles fautes? Merci.


----------



## linaherrerah

Bon jour:
Por favor lee los cambios...
_Exemple-3_​
Siguiendo el principio de no confesionalidad que inspira la política moderna, creemos que la moral propia no puede limitar otras visiones morales.

Suivant le principe de laïcité duquel s’inspire la politique moderne, nous pensons qu’une morale personnelle ne peut pas limiter d’autres façons de voir la morale.



_Exemple-4_​

Creemos que ese periódico fabrica su propia verdad que el lector, aunque se trate de F. D., puede tomar como propia.

Nous pensons que ce journal conçoit sa vérité particulière, laquelle peut être adoptée par le lecteur, même s'il s'appelle F. D., en tant que morale personnelle.


----------



## josepbadalona

_Hola, planteas un problema muy complejo_
_Procuro ayudarte, pero espera más opiniones ..._
_Perdona, que no sé cómo poner este texto a la izquierda ..._​ 
_Exemple-1_​ 
Es por ello que estoy haciendo una lista de 20 ejercicios acerca de ello, que yo, yo mismo, debo resolver.

C’est pourquoi je suis en train de faire une liste de 20 exercices à propos de cela, que moi, moi-même, je dois résoudre.
C'est pourquoi je fais à ce propos une liste de 20 exercices que moi-même je dois résoudre




_Exemple-2_​ 
La represión en contra de la desnudez empieza en el propio domicilio.

La répression à l’encontre de la nudité commence dans le propre domicile.
La répresion de la nudité commence 
dans le domicile même (général) 
dans son propre domicile (le domicile de quelqu'un en particulier)
au sein même du domicile



_Exemple-3_​ 
Siguiendo el principio de no confesionalidad que inspira la política moderna, creemos que la moral propia no puede limitar otras visiones morales.

Suivant le principe de laïcité duquel s’inspire la politique moderne, nous pensons qu’une morale particulière ne peut pas limiter d’autres façons de voir la morale.
En suivant (suivant sería "según") le principe de laicité qui inspire... nous croyons (plus fort que pensons) que la (texte español = "la" y no "una") morale personnelle/individuelle ne peut pas limiter les autres (points de vue? = puntos de vista) ...



_Exemple-4_​ 

Creemos que ese periódico fabrica su propia verdad que el lector, aunque se trate de F. D., puede tomar como propia.

Nous pensons que ce journal conçoit sa vérité personnelle, laquelle peut être adoptée par le lecteur, même s'il s'appelle F. D., en tant que morale personnelle.
NOus croyons que ce journal fabrique (conservar la imagen de crear) sa propre vérité que le lecteur, même s'il s'agit de FD ("même si" porque "aunque" va seguido de subjuntivo) 
peut adopter comme étant sienne/comme lui étant propre = confuso
peut faire sienne


----------



## puliku

Bonjour,

_Exemple-1_​ 
Es por ello que estoy haciendo una lista de 20 ejercicios acerca de ello, que yo, yo mismo, debo resolver.
 >la traduction implique une traduction du ton. Ici, le "es por ello" indique un ton assez relâché. Donc je pencherais pour "c'est pour ça que"
>>C'est pour ça que je fais une liste de 20 exercices à ce propos/sur ce sujet, que je dois(, moi,) moi-même résoudre/résoudre moi-même.
 

_Exemple-2_​ 
La represión en contra de la desnudez empieza en el propio domicilio.

>on remarque une insistance sur le domicile. Traduire par "propre" est assez maladroit. On peut rendre cette insistance en français par "dès le domicile" ou "dans le domicile lui-même"
>>La répression contre la nudité commence dès le domicile
 

_Exemple-3_​ 
Siguiendo el principio de no confesionalidad que inspira la política moderna, creemos que la moral propia no puede limitar otras visiones morales.

>Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec mon prédecesseur en ce qui concerne le 'suivant'
ici propia sert à désigner la possession: on peut le traduire par notre
>>En suivant le principe de laïcité qui inspire la politique moderne, nous croyons que notre propre morale ne peut pas limiter les autres visions morales

<!>Attention à ne pas remplacer un mot par un autre: traduire, c'est respecter son texte de départ, sans le trahir. Le texte dit 'creemos', qu'il faut traduire par 'nous croyons', car ce verbe existe en français.
Comme disent les italiens, traduttore = tradittore!! essayons de faire que ce jeu de mots soit le moins vrai possible 
 

_Exemple-4_​ 

Creemos que ese periódico fabrica su propia verdad que el lector, aunque se trate de F. D., puede tomar como propia.
 >Il ne faut pas trop allonger la phrase... Elle peut se traduire simplement!
>>Nous croyons que ce journal fabrique se propre vérité (j'aurai tendance à mettre vérité au pluriel) que le lecteur, bien qu'il s'agisse de FD, peut prendre à son compte (ce qui traduit la nuance du deuxième propia)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

puliku said:


> _Exemple-3_​
> Siguiendo el principio de no confesionalidad que inspira la política moderna, creemos que la moral propia no puede limitar otras visiones morales.
> 
> >Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec mon prédecesseur en ce qui concerne le 'suivant'
> ici propia sert à désigner la possession: on peut le traduire par notre
> >>En suivant le principe de laïcité qui inspire la politique moderne, nous croyons que notre propre morale ne peut pas limiter les autres visions morales.


Estoy de acuerdo con estas excelentes explicaciones. Si se quiere ampliar notre morale à la morale particulière, on peut aussi dire: _personnelle/ propre à chacun d´entre nous_. Eso permite dar una connotaciónn más general.



> Creemos que ese periódico fabrica su propia verdad que el lector, aunque se trate de F. D., puede tomar como propia


_Ne peut pas prendre à son compte_ ou _ne peut faire sienne_(s).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

-
Bonsoir, merci bien à vous tous.

Je voudrais savoir si est-ce que j’ai bien compris. Pourriez-vous SVP me dire s’il n’y a pas d’erreur dans ce résumé ?


*EXEMPLE 1*

Es por ello que estoy haciendo una lista de 20 ejercicios acerca de ello, que yo, yo mismo, debo resolver.

C’est pour ça que je fais une liste de 20 exercices à ce propos, que je dois résoudre moi-même.

C’est pour ça que je fais une liste de 20 exercices sur ce sujet, que je dois résoudre moi-même.



*EXEMPLE 2*

La represión en contra de la desnudez empieza en el propio domicilio.

La répression contre la nudité commence dès le domicile.

La répression contre la nudité commence dans le domicile lui-même.


*EXEMPLE 3* (NOTA: En fait, sur l’originale devrait dire “no confesionalidad del que se inspira”)

Siguiendo el principio de no confesionalidad del que se inspira la política moderna, creemos que la moral propia no puede limitar otras visiones morales.

En suivant le principe de laïcité duquel s’inspire la politique moderne, nous croyons que la morale personnelle ne peut pas limiter les autres visions morales.

En suivant le principe de laïcité duquel s’inspire la politique moderne, nous croyons que la morale individuelle ne peut pas limiter les autres visions morales.

En suivant le principe de laïcité duquel s’inspire la politique moderne, nous croyons que notre morale ne peut pas limiter les autres visions morales.

En suivant le principe de laïcité duquel s’inspire la politique moderne, nous croyons que la morale propre à chacun d’entre nous ne peut pas limiter les autres visions morales.


*EXEMPLE 4*

Creemos que ese periódico fabrica su propia verdad que el lector, aunque se trate de FD, puede tomar como propia.

Nous croyons que ce journal fabrique ses propres vérités que le lecteur, bien qu’il s’agisse de FD, peut prendre à son compte.

Nous croyons que ce journal fabrique ses propres vérités que le lecteur, bien qu’il s’agisse de FD, peut faire sienne.


À plus


----------



## puliku

pour l'exemple 3, il est plus simple et moins maladroit de dire "dont" pour "del que"
ainsi,
En suivant le principe de laïcité dont s’inspire la politique moderne, nous croyons que notre morale ne peut pas limiter les autres visions morales.

Puli!


----------



## Domtom

-
Merci bien encore une fois, Puliku.

-
Je vais ajouter encore des exemples:

Exemple 5

Durante este período, yo me quejaba al CCN, ya que, aún teniendo dicha resolución, no paraban de solicitar playas naturistas y otros lugares cerrados, con lo que consideraba que limitaban mi propio (1) derecho a la libre desnudez.

Pendant ce période-là, je me plaignais auprès du CCN puisque, même en ayant ladite résolution, on n'arrêtait pas de solliciter des plages naturistes et d'autres zones fermées, et c'est pour ça que je considérais qu'on limitait mon droit, à moi, à la libre nudité.


Exemple 6

Hemos presentado el Tríptico de Barcelona al Rey, al Presidente del Gobierno Español, al Ministerio del Medio Ambiente y al Ministerio del Interior. En el ámbito catalán, hemos hecho lo propio con algunos ayuntamientos de la costa.

[...] Dans le territoire catalan, nous avons fait pareillement avec quelques mairies de la côte.


Y a-t-il des erreurs dans mes traductions en français, notamment concernant les mots propio, propios ? Merci à l'avance.

NOTA:

(1) Creo que desde el punto de vista de la lengua sobra o es superfluo ese "propio", pero que el autor lo pone para subrayar que está en su derecho, que es su derecho, el de él, frente al derecho que también tienen los demás, los del CCN (Club Catalán Naturista), pero que como tontos se lo auto-restringen, al auto-limitárselo ellos mismos conformándose con playas "nudistas", cuando de hecho ahora la Ley establece que en ninguna playa y en ningún parque o calle está prohibida la desnudez, con lo que en realidad no hay playas nudistas.

-
Perdón por mi sempiterna inseguridad en lo que hace a la traducción de "propio", "mismo"...; pero, la frase

_la misma Constitución nos ampara_

yo la traduciría

_nous sommes abrités derrière la Constitution même_

¿Está bien? Sobre todo es "misma" la palabra que más me interesa.


Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Domton:

Je dirais: La Constitution elle-même nous protège.

Mais attends d'autres avis.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

-
Merci beaucoup,

Gévy, Josep, Lina, Martine, Piliku,

je vais maîtrisser un jour tout cette "histoire" à propos de "propio", "mismo" et de trucs comme ça.



puliku said:


> _Exemple-2_​
> La represión en contra de la desnudez empieza en el propio domicilio.
> 
> >on remarque une insistance sur le domicile. Traduire par "propre" est assez maladroit. On peut rendre cette insistance en français par "dès le domicile" ou "dans le domicile lui-même"


 
En la frase siguiente,

Que la desnudez sea tolerada y respetada, tanto en los domicilios particulares como en los espacios públicos.

no sé cómo traducir domicilios particulares. ¿Será como sigue?

Que la nudité soit tolérée et respectée, aussi bien dans les domiciles eux-mêmes que dans les espaces publics.

No me suena que pueda ser "dans les domiciles particuliers", pero igual estoy equivocado.


NOTA:

Yo interpreto "domicilios particulares" como la propia casa de cada uno, en contraposición de los espacios públicos (aquella es una propiedad privada, mientras que éstos pertenecen a todos). Si vosotros le véis otras posibles interpretaciones, entonces ayuda por favor para cada una de éstas, si no es abusar.


Muchas gracias
-


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- domiciles privés

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT*: tú mismo te contestabas  en tu nota que no había visto


----------



## Domtom

-
Merci bien, Martine. Je vais l'écrire comme tu dis.

-
No sé cómo traducir “por ellos mismos”.

Contexto: se acercan a nosotros unos agentes de policía con el único fin de dificultar injusta e innecesariamente el ejercicio de nuestro derecho (aproximándose, pues, a lo que sería el abuso de poder).


La frase que debo traducir:

Quizá sea persecución o simple discriminación, o quizá forme parte de una táctica (1) consistente en dar unas órdenes que, si vienen de sus superiores, tendrían que ser desobedecidas y denunciadas *por ellos mismos* (2), mientras que si es de cosecha propia, estamos igualmente ante un presunto delito.

Mi intento: 

Il se peut que ce soit de la répression systématique ou de la simple discrimination, ou, peut-être, que cela fasse partie d’une tactique visant à donner des ordres lesquelles, si elles proviennent de leurs supérieurs, devraient être désobéies et dénoncées *par eux, eux-mêmes*, tandis que si c’est de leur cru, il s’agit également d’un présumé délit. 


(1) Yo si fuese el autor habría puesto “estrategia” y no “táctica”, pero respetemos el original.
(2) Por los agentes de policía mencionados en el contexto.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## sabbathically

Como se usario "propio" en frances?
Quiero decir: "En mi cuarto tengo ba~o propio"
Pero no suena bien "Dans ma chanbre, j'ai une salle de bain proper"
o se dice asi?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## grandluc

J'ai une salle de bain particulière/individuelle.


----------



## sabbathically

como suena "rien que pour moi" ?


----------



## Anasola

sabbathically said:


> como suena "rien que pour moi" ?



_Dans ma chambre, j'ai une salle de bains rien que pour moi_: c'est correct, cela souligne que la salle de bains est pour l'occupant de la chambre et personne d'autre.
Sinon: _Dans ma chambre, il y a une salle de bains individuelle, privée_.
ou encore: _dans ma chambre, j'ai ma propre salle de bains_ce qui est le plus proche du texte espagnol
Voilà, à toi de choisir Sabbathically


----------



## sabbathically

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## essai

para completar el comentario de anasola:

j'ai ma propre salle de bain: tengo mi cuarto de baño propio
j'ai ma salle de bain propre: tengo mi cuarto de baño limpio

Mejor tener "sa propre salle de bain propre"


----------



## sabbathically

cambia tanto?


----------



## Domtom

-
En primer lugar, me parece (1) contradictoria dado que ella misma reconoce el derecho del inculpado a

Tout d’abord, il me paraît contradictoire parce qu’elle-même reconnaît le droit de l’homme mis en examen à

No sé si está bien...

-----

(1) Se refiere a una sentencia.


¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Primero la frase en español: ¿No se dirá: _la misma_? Parece que la estás personificando.
Para el francés repetiría: _la sentence_.
- ... _parce que la sentence elle même_...

Ya sabes, espera más opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *Martine*.

Bueno, en el original está así ("ella misma"), si escriben mal... (es cierto, debería decir "la misma").

Y tomo nota de tu respuesta.


----------

